# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] FFXIV GIL (Chocobo)

## Rafey

*Selling FFXIV gil on Chocobo. Will sell cheap. 50 M in stock.

Skype: rafemmo*

----------

